# happy halloween



## idolomantis (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy halloween everybody!!

hope ya enjoyd it, i watched some horror movies

B)


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Halloweeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Frack (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy Halloween everyone!  My son and I carved pumpkins (he's 9) this past week, and went trick-or-treating tonight. He made out like a fat gravid mantis! Had to share our pumpkin carvings with you...  

Our theme this year was "Rock Gods" (Our favorite rock guys... well, mine... and _now his_, lol!)  











Here they are later in the evening, when the candles are about burnt out... with some of the kitties (Onyx, Squirt, and Zephyr) in the background surveying what in the heck "mom" is doing out on the porch!


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 31, 2008)

Omg... I forgot to mention....  :lol: 

While we were trick-or-treating at some of the houses that had promising looking burning bushes... after Jesse (dressed as an evil jester) got his candy, I (dressed as an asbestos worker, wearing a paper suit I brought home from work one time to show him what mommy has to put on when I do asbestos abatement work, and my respirator) would tell the homeowners that I was getting into keeping and breeding praying mantises.

I explained that I was looking for Stagmomantis Carolina ootheca, and that they often liked to lay them at the base of the burning bush. Every person I asked allowed me to check their bushes, lol. Most of them seemed to think it was pretty neat and some asked questions about it. Jesse was soooo embarrassed as other kids were all coming up to get candy... and here he was standing around waiting on his mom, who was in her paper suit and respirator, on her hands and knees with her flashlight, crawling around under people's bushes! But I found and collected 3 wild Carolina ootheca tonight. Not as good of a haul as I found the other day when I went out hunting at Jesse's school and in the park (found 10), but it made for a fun and interesting Halloween, hehe.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, you must be good to find ootheca even in the dark! I cannot find one even in the daytime!

Nice pumpkin work - i especially like the Angus Young one! "love at first feel" - that's our song, lol.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 1, 2008)

Arkanis said:


> Wow, you must be good to find ootheca even in the dark! I cannot find one even in the daytime!Nice pumpkin work - i especially like the Angus Young one! "love at first feel" - that's our song, lol.


Thanks, Arkanis!  

[email protected] "Love at first feel" as "our song!!!!" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: How romantic...


----------

